# Birthday Cake with Bubble Guppies.. Wanted to share it.



## Awaiting_Abyss (Nov 19, 2012)

This is my gallery of all of my pictures of the Bubble Guppy cake that my mother and I made for my niece. I did the majority of the decorating, but my mother baked the cake and made the icing.

The whole cake is edible. Brown sugar was used for the sand. Fondant was used for the fish, coral, sea sponges, seaweed and bubbles. Chocolate candy melts was used to make the seashells. The bubble guppy people were made out of icing.

http://awaiting-abyss.deviantart.com/gallery/47119942


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Wow, that's really superb!


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Nov 19, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

was it tasty?


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Nov 19, 2012)

It was.


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello
The cake is fantastic.
I've never seen such a perfect great cake before.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I fancy some cake now :mrgreen:


----------

